# Souther Security System



## blackhawk19 (Aug 8, 2007)

*HOW TO INSTALL A HOME SECURITY SYSTEM IN THE SOUTH**

1. Go to a second-hand store and buy a pair of men's used size 14-16
work boots.

2. Place them on your front porch, along with a copy of Guns & Ammo
magazine and your NRA magazines.

3. Put a few giant dog dishes next to the boots and magazine.4. Leave a note on your door that reads:

Hey Bubba, Big Jim, Duke and Slim, I went for more ammunition. Back in
an hour. Don 't mess with the pit bulls - they attacked the mailman
this
morning and messed him up real bad. I don't think Killer took part in
it, but it was hard to tell from all the blood.   Anyway, I locked all
four of  'em in tehouse.   Better wait outside.

Cooter*


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 9, 2007)

That'll work  I'm going to the thrift store tomarrow :)


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

That'd work for me!


----------

